# Venezuelan donkeys disappearing as residents struggle to survive



## ColonelAngus

Donkey herds are dwindling as hungry Venezuelans slaughter them for food

Ironic they are eating the symbol for Democrats.

Socialism is a failure, whether you call it Democratic Socialism or not.


----------



## Confounding

Norway seems to be doing fine. No debt, no homelessness and the happiest country on Earth. Damn socialism...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Sean Penn was so right.......


----------



## ColonelAngus

Norway has 5 million homogenous people and shitloads of natural resources that the government actually exports.

 the Norwegian state owns key industrial sectors such as oil (Equinor) or hydropower (Statkraft), having extensive reserves of petroleum, natural gas, minerals, lumber, seafood, and fresh water. The petroleum industry accounts for around a quarter of the country's gross domestic product (GDP).[15]On a per-capita basis, Norway is the world's largest producer of oil and natural gas outside the Middle East.[16][17]


----------



## percysunshine

.
Maybe they will survive if they are painted as Zebras







 ...


Zoo accused of painting donkeys to look like zebras


----------



## ColonelAngus

Confounding said:


> Norway seems to be doing fine. No debt, no homelessness and the happiest country on Earth. Damn socialism...



Let’s break down specifically why Norway has a successful economy and Venezuelans are eating donkies to survive.

Why do you think there is a disparity?

] The Venezuelan government then established populist social welfare policies that initially boosted the Venezuelan economy and increased social spending, temporarily[16] reducing economic inequality and poverty.[20] However, such populist policies[21] later became inadequate, causing the nation's collapse as their excesses—including a uniquely extreme fossil fuel subsidy[22]—are widely blamed for destabilizing the nation's economy. The destabilized economy led to a crisis in Bolivarian Venezuela, resulting in hyperinflation, an economic depression,[23] shortages of basic goods[24] and drastic increases in unemployment,[25] poverty,[26] disease, child mortality, malnutrition and crime. By 2017, Venezuela was declared to be in default with debt payments by credit rating agencies,[27][28] and had by 2018 entered a crisis of extreme hyperinflation


----------



## mudwhistle

Confounding said:


> Norway seems to be doing fine. No debt, no homelessness and the happiest country on Earth. Damn socialism...


Yeah.....thank God America still has money to defend them.


----------



## forkup

ColonelAngus said:


> Donkey herds are dwindling as hungry Venezuelans slaughter them for food
> 
> Ironic they are eating the symbol for Democrats.
> 
> Socialism is a failure, whether you call it Democratic Socialism or not.


Nice analogy. Of course the chances you know what happened in Venezuela that created this situation rank somewhere from slim to none. You only know it's a country that had socialism and now it's doing bad.
I will remind you, not that it matters, that the Great Depression started in a Capitalist country, THE biggest Capitalist country and created starvation GLOBALLY and was the catalyst for the Rise of the NAZI's (not it's creation). The 2008 depression was equally felt GLOBALLY made several countries go bankrupt and again was a direct result of Capitalism.* So if you think Capitalism is so much superior why is it that Venezuela going down the tube is a failure of Socialism but when the world goes down the tube Capitalism is not to blame?*


----------



## ColonelAngus

forkup said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donkey herds are dwindling as hungry Venezuelans slaughter them for food
> 
> Ironic they are eating the symbol for Democrats.
> 
> Socialism is a failure, whether you call it Democratic Socialism or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice analogy. Of course the chances you know what happened in Venezuela that created this situation rank somewhere from slim to none. You only know it's a country that had socialism and now it's doing bad.
> I will remind you, not that it matters, that the Great Depression started in a Capitalist country, THE biggest Capitalist country and created starvation GLOBALLY and was the catalyst for the Rise of the NAZI's (not it's creation). The 2008 depression was equally felt GLOBALLY made several countries go bankrupt and again was a direct result of Capitalism.* So if you think Capitalism is so much superior why is it that Venezuela going down the tube is a failure of Socialism but when the world goes down the tube Capitalism is not to blame?*
Click to expand...


Why did it happen?

UNSUSTAINABLE SOCIAL WELFARE PROGRAMS.

It’s not tough to determine.


----------



## forkup

ColonelAngus said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donkey herds are dwindling as hungry Venezuelans slaughter them for food
> 
> Ironic they are eating the symbol for Democrats.
> 
> Socialism is a failure, whether you call it Democratic Socialism or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice analogy. Of course the chances you know what happened in Venezuela that created this situation rank somewhere from slim to none. You only know it's a country that had socialism and now it's doing bad.
> I will remind you, not that it matters, that the Great Depression started in a Capitalist country, THE biggest Capitalist country and created starvation GLOBALLY and was the catalyst for the Rise of the NAZI's (not it's creation). The 2008 depression was equally felt GLOBALLY made several countries go bankrupt and again was a direct result of Capitalism.* So if you think Capitalism is so much superior why is it that Venezuela going down the tube is a failure of Socialism but when the world goes down the tube Capitalism is not to blame?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did it happen?
> 
> UNSUSTAINABLE SOCIAL WELFARE PROGRAMS.
> 
> It’s not tough to determine.
Click to expand...

Yes it is actually. Plenty of other countries have more and better social programs. Norway was already touched on but there are plenty others. I live in one of those. Venezuela has plenty of natural riches. They are a bigger oil exporter then Norway. So what happened? Don't cheat and look it up, I bet you don't know.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Come on socialists, let’s really get to the bottom of why Norway is successful and Venezuela is not and why it will not work in America.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Norway has more exports and way fewer citizens,

There are 5million Norwegians.

That’s way easier to manage than 300 million.

Chavez ran the country into the group with social welfare spending.

Why will the Norwegian model work in America, specifically?


----------



## Confounding

ColonelAngus said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norway seems to be doing fine. No debt, no homelessness and the happiest country on Earth. Damn socialism...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s break down specifically why Norway has a successful economy and Venezuelans are eating donkies to survive.
> 
> Why do you think there is a disparity?
> 
> ] The Venezuelan government then established populist social welfare policies that initially boosted the Venezuelan economy and increased social spending, temporarily[16] reducing economic inequality and poverty.[20] However, such populist policies[21] later became inadequate, causing the nation's collapse as their excesses—including a uniquely extreme fossil fuel subsidy[22]—are widely blamed for destabilizing the nation's economy. The destabilized economy led to a crisis in Bolivarian Venezuela, resulting in hyperinflation, an economic depression,[23] shortages of basic goods[24] and drastic increases in unemployment,[25] poverty,[26] disease, child mortality, malnutrition and crime. By 2017, Venezuela was declared to be in default with debt payments by credit rating agencies,[27][28] and had by 2018 entered a crisis of extreme hyperinflation
Click to expand...


I imagine there are a number of reasons why Venezuala is struggling while Norway, with some of the most generous welfare on the planet, is not. If you think the answer is "socialism" you're not much of a thinker at all.


----------



## boedicca

I doubt that the donkeys are in favor of this type of socialist cooperation.

We have to re-invent socialism. It can't be the kind of socialism that we saw in the Soviet Union, but it will emerge as we develop new systems that are built on cooperation, not competition.

Hugo Chavez


----------



## Confounding

mudwhistle said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norway seems to be doing fine. No debt, no homelessness and the happiest country on Earth. Damn socialism...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....thank God America still has money to defend them.
Click to expand...


People from Europe would laugh in your face for suggesting they need us to defend them from...Putin? China? Get real.


----------



## boedicca

forkup said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donkey herds are dwindling as hungry Venezuelans slaughter them for food
> 
> Ironic they are eating the symbol for Democrats.
> 
> Socialism is a failure, whether you call it Democratic Socialism or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice analogy. Of course the chances you know what happened in Venezuela that created this situation rank somewhere from slim to none. You only know it's a country that had socialism and now it's doing bad.
> I will remind you, not that it matters, that the Great Depression started in a Capitalist country, THE biggest Capitalist country and created starvation GLOBALLY and was the catalyst for the Rise of the NAZI's (not it's creation). The 2008 depression was equally felt GLOBALLY made several countries go bankrupt and again was a direct result of Capitalism.* So if you think Capitalism is so much superior why is it that Venezuela going down the tube is a failure of Socialism but when the world goes down the tube Capitalism is not to blame?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did it happen?
> 
> UNSUSTAINABLE SOCIAL WELFARE PROGRAMS.
> 
> It’s not tough to determine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is actually. Plenty of other countries have more and better social programs. Norway was already touched on but there are plenty others. I live in one of those. Venezuela has plenty of natural riches. They are a bigger oil exporter then Norway. So what happened? Don't cheat and look it up, I bet you don't know.
Click to expand...


Can you buy toilet paper in Venezuela now?  Or do you wipe your ass with donkey skin?


----------



## Confounding

ColonelAngus said:


> Norway has 5 million homogenous people and shitloads of natural resources that the government actually exports.
> 
> the Norwegian state owns key industrial sectors such as oil (Equinor) or hydropower (Statkraft), having extensive reserves of petroleum, natural gas, minerals, lumber, seafood, and fresh water. The petroleum industry accounts for around a quarter of the country's gross domestic product (GDP).[15]On a per-capita basis, Norway is the world's largest producer of oil and natural gas outside the Middle East.[16][17]



The next happiest nations on Earth are also socialist Scandinavian countries.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Confounding said:


> I imagine there are a number of reasons why Venezuala is struggling while Norway, with some of the most generous welfare on the planet, is not. If you think the answer is "socialism" you're not much of a thinker at all.



Irony Sandwich has been served !


----------



## ColonelAngus

Norway is the example of successful socialism.

Are you advocating to remove most minorities from America?

Maybe we can try it in Detroit and California first.


----------



## forkup

boedicca said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donkey herds are dwindling as hungry Venezuelans slaughter them for food
> 
> Ironic they are eating the symbol for Democrats.
> 
> Socialism is a failure, whether you call it Democratic Socialism or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice analogy. Of course the chances you know what happened in Venezuela that created this situation rank somewhere from slim to none. You only know it's a country that had socialism and now it's doing bad.
> I will remind you, not that it matters, that the Great Depression started in a Capitalist country, THE biggest Capitalist country and created starvation GLOBALLY and was the catalyst for the Rise of the NAZI's (not it's creation). The 2008 depression was equally felt GLOBALLY made several countries go bankrupt and again was a direct result of Capitalism.* So if you think Capitalism is so much superior why is it that Venezuela going down the tube is a failure of Socialism but when the world goes down the tube Capitalism is not to blame?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did it happen?
> 
> UNSUSTAINABLE SOCIAL WELFARE PROGRAMS.
> 
> It’s not tough to determine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is actually. Plenty of other countries have more and better social programs. Norway was already touched on but there are plenty others. I live in one of those. Venezuela has plenty of natural riches. They are a bigger oil exporter then Norway. So what happened? Don't cheat and look it up, I bet you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you buy toilet paper in Venezuela now?  Or do you wipe your ass with donkey skin?
Click to expand...

I don't honestly know how to answer that. Are you asking me, trying to be funny, sarcastic, dumb? Weird post.


----------



## ColonelAngus

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine there are a number of reasons why Venezuala is struggling while Norway, with some of the most generous welfare on the planet, is not. If you think the answer is "socialism" you're not much of a thinker at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irony Sandwich has been served !
Click to expand...


5million Caucasian and shitloads of natural resources is the answer.

It’s not a mystery.


----------



## miketx

ColonelAngus said:


> Donkey herds are dwindling as hungry Venezuelans slaughter them for food
> 
> Ironic they are eating the symbol for Democrats.
> 
> Socialism is a failure, whether you call it Democratic Socialism or not.


Aren't donkeys the mascot of the democratic party? If so, let them continue.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Confounding said:


> The next happiest nations on Earth are also socialist Scandinavian countries.



Never fear....DIVERSITY will end that
Socialism "could" work if noone was lazy, irresponsible, corrupt immature or just plain nuts.
(That rules out the USA BIG TIME btw)

In other words, as soon as liberals or Democratic Socialists or Diversity enters the picture, all bets are off

The NUMBER ONE happiest nations on Earth are those with out the above mentioned


----------



## Confounding

ColonelAngus said:


> Norway is the example of successful socialism.
> 
> Are you advocating to remove most minorities from America?
> 
> Maybe we can try it in Detroit and California first.



I think it could be done without removing minorities, but honestly I wouldn't care. I am for the border wall and using whatever means necessary to kick illegals out and keep them out. I want the only immigrants accepted into this country to have a useful skill and the ability to survive without welfare. I recognize that none of it will work if we invite the poor of the world to put their finger in the pot.


----------



## forkup

ColonelAngus said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine there are a number of reasons why Venezuala is struggling while Norway, with some of the most generous welfare on the planet, is not. If you think the answer is "socialism" you're not much of a thinker at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irony Sandwich has been served !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5million Caucasian and shitloads of natural resources is the answer.
> 
> It’s not a mystery.
Click to expand...

So first you ignore half of the premise of my post. Namely the well documented GLOBAL consequences when Capitalism fails and now you ignore a post to come out with something that has already been rebuffed. Venezuela has a lot of natural resources to. It seems a  little bit cowardly to me.


----------



## Confounding

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next happiest nations on Earth are also socialist Scandinavian countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never fear....DIVERSITY will end that
> Socialism "could" work if noone was lazy, irresponsible, corrupt immature or just plain nuts.
> (That rules out the USA BIG TIME btw)
> 
> In other words, as soon as liberals or Democratic Socialists or Diversity enters the picture, all bets are off
> 
> The NUMBER ONE happiest nations on Earth are those with out the above mentioned
Click to expand...


You think there are no far left people in socialist Scandinavian countries?


----------



## forkup

Confounding said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next happiest nations on Earth are also socialist Scandinavian countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never fear....DIVERSITY will end that
> Socialism "could" work if noone was lazy, irresponsible, corrupt immature or just plain nuts.
> (That rules out the USA BIG TIME btw)
> 
> In other words, as soon as liberals or Democratic Socialists or Diversity enters the picture, all bets are off
> 
> The NUMBER ONE happiest nations on Earth are those with out the above mentioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think there are no far left people in socialist Scandinavian countries?
Click to expand...

Or Belgium the country I live in. We have social programs Americans can only dream of, few natural resources besides it's location and we are doing fine.


----------



## forkup

ColonelAngus said:


> Norway has more exports and way fewer citizens,
> 
> There are 5million Norwegians.
> 
> That’s way easier to manage than 300 million.
> 
> Chavez ran the country into the group with social welfare spending.
> 
> Why will the Norwegian model work in America, specifically?


Due to high oil reserves, lack of policies on private property and low remittances, by 2012, of every 100 dollars, more than 90 came from oil and its derivatives. With the fall in oil prices in early 2015 the country faced a drastic fall in revenues of the US currency along with commodities.Crisis in Venezuela (2010–present) - Wikipedia
Here you go, a reason that goes beyond "it was Socialism"


----------



## Confounding

forkup said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next happiest nations on Earth are also socialist Scandinavian countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never fear....DIVERSITY will end that
> Socialism "could" work if noone was lazy, irresponsible, corrupt immature or just plain nuts.
> (That rules out the USA BIG TIME btw)
> 
> In other words, as soon as liberals or Democratic Socialists or Diversity enters the picture, all bets are off
> 
> The NUMBER ONE happiest nations on Earth are those with out the above mentioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think there are no far left people in socialist Scandinavian countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Belgium the country I live in. We have social programs Americans can only dream of, few natural resources besides it's location and we are doing fine.
Click to expand...


It's nothing but a bunch of bullshit excuses on their part. Even if it's for the betterment of our society and humanity people from the right just can't stomach the idea that some negro somewhere might get an easy ride.


----------



## Toro

The way you gauge whether or not a socio-economic system is working is if your donkey is still in the backyard after you wake up in the morning.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Confounding said:


> You think there are no far left people in socialist Scandinavian countries?



Comprehension issues again?  Did I say that or are you ASSuming again?
Not the Far Left ignorant, self hating ones, like in the USA.
The USA is breeding a whole different breed of uber stupid, self destructive far leftists.

Don't you ever watch the news?


----------



## Confounding

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think there are no far left people in socialist Scandinavian countries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comprehension issues again?  Did I say that or are you ASSuming again?
> Not the Far Left ignorant, self hating ones, like in the USA.
Click to expand...


You're nuts dude. What they do could work here, or at least elements of it could, and it would improve our society a lot.


----------



## forkup

Confounding said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next happiest nations on Earth are also socialist Scandinavian countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never fear....DIVERSITY will end that
> Socialism "could" work if noone was lazy, irresponsible, corrupt immature or just plain nuts.
> (That rules out the USA BIG TIME btw)
> 
> In other words, as soon as liberals or Democratic Socialists or Diversity enters the picture, all bets are off
> 
> The NUMBER ONE happiest nations on Earth are those with out the above mentioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think there are no far left people in socialist Scandinavian countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Belgium the country I live in. We have social programs Americans can only dream of, few natural resources besides it's location and we are doing fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's nothing but a bunch of bullshit excuses on their part. Even if it's for the betterment of our society and humanity people from the right just can't stomach the idea that some negro somewhere might get an easy ride.
Click to expand...

What it is reducing complex social issues to the size of postcards. Because a straw man argument against a Social Democracy is all they have.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Confounding said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think there are no far left people in socialist Scandinavian countries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comprehension issues again?  Did I say that or are you ASSuming again?
> Not the Far Left ignorant, self hating ones, like in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nuts dude. What they do could work here, or at least elements of it could, and it would improve our society a lot.
Click to expand...


You say Socialism could work here in the USA?

And you say I'm nuts? I say you're a danger to yourself, the Constitution and your country.

And another Irony sammich has been served !


----------



## Confounding

BasicHumanUnit said:


> And you say I'm nuts?



Well, you could just be dumb.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

forkup said:


> What it is reducing complex social issues to the size of postcards. Because a straw man argument against a Social Democracy is all they have.



It's no coincidence that you extremists can ignore the suffering and pain in Venezuela.  Probably because you approve.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Confounding said:


> [
> Well, you could just be dumb.



Or above your pay grade in terms of clear thinking.

I never said things were perfect here in the USA.  But Socialism IS NOT the answer.


----------



## Confounding

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Well, you could just be dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or above your pay grade in terms of clear thinking
Click to expand...


That must be it.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Confounding said:


> That must be it.



Agreed.

Now go find your whacko friend Bernie and tell him you've figured it out.
Anyone who really thinks empowering the government more than it already, is fundamentally flawed in their thinking.
You wouldn't know this, obviously, but the Constitution is actually a GOVERNMENT LIMITING set of documents.  Socialism is a government EMPOWERING flawed ideal.

Your thinking is not only flawed, it's downright anti-Constitutional.
I do believe the founders of the greatest nation on Earth were a wee bit smarter than you and Bernie.   otherwise, your Socialist examples wouldn't have such tiny economies now would they?


----------



## mudwhistle

Confounding said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norway seems to be doing fine. No debt, no homelessness and the happiest country on Earth. Damn socialism...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....thank God America still has money to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People from Europe would laugh in your face for suggesting they need us to defend them from...Putin? China? Get real.
Click to expand...

They wouldn't be laughing at us if we pulled completely out and left them to deal with their own defense. 

Yep....Europe thinks the premise is a joke.....but then reality will kick em in the nuts.

This is the problem with Socialist countries.
They need other people's money to survive.


----------



## Confounding

mudwhistle said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norway seems to be doing fine. No debt, no homelessness and the happiest country on Earth. Damn socialism...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....thank God America still has money to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People from Europe would laugh in your face for suggesting they need us to defend them from...Putin? China? Get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They wouldn't be laughing at us if we pulled completely out and left them to deal with their own defense.
> 
> Yep....Europe thinks the premise is a joke.....but then reality will kick em in the nuts.
> 
> This is the problem with Socialist countries.
> They need other people's money to survive.
Click to expand...


Europe does not need our military bases. I'm sure nothing will change your mind, though.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

mudwhistle said:


> They wouldn't be laughing at us if we pulled completely out and left them to deal with their own defense.
> Yep....Europe thinks the premise is a joke.....but then reality will kick em in the nuts.
> This is the problem with Socialist countries.
> They need other people's money to survive.



So true.  They've enjoyed their happiness at the expense of American taxpayers who've ensured global stability for over 50 years.
You won't hear a peep about this from the socialist morons.

This is why Trump is telling them to get off their asses and start carrying their share of the load. These so called "Socialist Utopias" probably would not even be free countries today if not for American taxpayers.

Half of Canada's MD's came to the US to practice because they couldn't make jack shit in Canada.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Confounding said:


> Europe does not need our military bases. I'm sure nothing will change your mind, though.



What an asinine comment.   You and Bernie.  I doubt your IQ's combined would reach two digits.

pathetic.


----------



## mudwhistle

Confounding said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norway seems to be doing fine. No debt, no homelessness and the happiest country on Earth. Damn socialism...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....thank God America still has money to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People from Europe would laugh in your face for suggesting they need us to defend them from...Putin? China? Get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They wouldn't be laughing at us if we pulled completely out and left them to deal with their own defense.
> 
> Yep....Europe thinks the premise is a joke.....but then reality will kick em in the nuts.
> 
> This is the problem with Socialist countries.
> They need other people's money to survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europe does not need our military bases. I'm sure nothing will change your mind, though.
Click to expand...

Nope....they don't need our bases......they just need our money.


----------



## Confounding

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe does not need our military bases. I'm sure nothing will change your mind, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an asinine comment.   You and Bernie.  I doubt your IQ's combined would reach two digits.
> 
> pathetic.
Click to expand...


I can tell you're an idiot just from the way you construct your thoughts in your posts.


----------



## Confounding

mudwhistle said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norway seems to be doing fine. No debt, no homelessness and the happiest country on Earth. Damn socialism...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....thank God America still has money to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People from Europe would laugh in your face for suggesting they need us to defend them from...Putin? China? Get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They wouldn't be laughing at us if we pulled completely out and left them to deal with their own defense.
> 
> Yep....Europe thinks the premise is a joke.....but then reality will kick em in the nuts.
> 
> This is the problem with Socialist countries.
> They need other people's money to survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europe does not need our military bases. I'm sure nothing will change your mind, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope....they don't need our bases......they just need our money.
Click to expand...


The vast majority of our aid goes to war torn countries in the Middle East and Africa. Europe does not need us.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Confounding said:


> I can tell you're an idiot just from the way you construct your thoughts in your posts.



lol.  I doubt that.
To very stupid people, smart people often look dumb.
And that's very conceited of you btw.   Shows your arrogance.  Superiority complex much?

I'm sure you see it that way.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Confounding said:


> The vast majority of our aid goes to *war town* countries in the Middle East and Africa. Europe does not need us.



I won't stoop to your level and say a thing.........

But, you haven't  convinced anyone of the merits of socialism so far.

Do you ever listen to Bernie Sanders or watch him speak?   He's a nut, pure & simple.
And that rising star Ortiz.....she's stuck her foot in her mouth almost as many times as she's stepped up to the podium.   The commonality seems to be an IQ deficiency.


----------



## Confounding

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of our aid goes to *war town* countries in the Middle East and Africa. Europe does not need us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't stoop to your level and say a thing.........
Click to expand...


A typo and a stupid thought process are not the same thing.


----------



## mudwhistle

Confounding said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....thank God America still has money to defend them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People from Europe would laugh in your face for suggesting they need us to defend them from...Putin? China? Get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They wouldn't be laughing at us if we pulled completely out and left them to deal with their own defense.
> 
> Yep....Europe thinks the premise is a joke.....but then reality will kick em in the nuts.
> 
> This is the problem with Socialist countries.
> They need other people's money to survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europe does not need our military bases. I'm sure nothing will change your mind, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope....they don't need our bases......they just need our money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority of our aid goes to war town countries in the Middle East and Africa. Europe does not need us.
Click to expand...

Maybe you could convince me if you provided links to this.....otherwise....I don't believe you. 

We did cut back during Desert Storm, but we still pay most of NATO's budget. 

BTW, have you been on another planet somewhere, because this was discussed at length before the libbys started this scream-fest over Helsinki.


----------



## Confounding

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you're an idiot just from the way you construct your thoughts in your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  I doubt that.
> To very stupid people, smart people often look dumb.
> And that's very conceited of you btw.   Shows your arrogance.  Superiority complex much?
> 
> I'm sure you see it that way.
Click to expand...


Yes, and stupid people often look dumb too.


----------



## Confounding

mudwhistle said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> People from Europe would laugh in your face for suggesting they need us to defend them from...Putin? China? Get real.
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't be laughing at us if we pulled completely out and left them to deal with their own defense.
> 
> Yep....Europe thinks the premise is a joke.....but then reality will kick em in the nuts.
> 
> This is the problem with Socialist countries.
> They need other people's money to survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europe does not need our military bases. I'm sure nothing will change your mind, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope....they don't need our bases......they just need our money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority of our aid goes to war town countries in the Middle East and Africa. Europe does not need us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you could convince me if you provided links to this.....otherwise....I don't believe you.
> 
> We did cut back during Desert Storm, but we still pay most of NATO's budget.
> 
> BTW, have you been on another planet somewhere, because this was discussed at length before the libbys started this scream-fest over Helsinki.
Click to expand...


I don't consider the NATO budget as aid Europe needs. We want our military all over the planet. It's our desire to have a bunch of our shit in Europe, not theirs. Of course we're going to pay most of the bill for NATO.

United States foreign aid - Wikipedia

Here is a list of countries we provide aid to.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Confounding said:


> Yes, and stupid people often look dumb too.



Can you stick to the topic?

Shooting down your silliness and misinformation is fun.


----------



## forkup

BasicHumanUnit said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> What it is reducing complex social issues to the size of postcards. Because a straw man argument against a Social Democracy is all they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no coincidence that you extremists can ignore the suffering and pain in Venezuela.  Probably because you approve.
Click to expand...

Lol I so love these kinds of posts. So as a rebuke to me calling out the straw man argument of "Venezuela is going down the toilet, so that means Social Democracy is a failure" You give me the straw man argument, " So you defend Social Democracy, so therefor you don't care about what's happening in Venezuela." You guys are nothing if not consistent, dishonest political hacks but consistent nonetheless.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Confounding said:


> I don't consider the NATO budget as aid Europe needs. We want our military all over the planet. It's our desire to have a bunch of our shit in Europe, not theirs. Of course we're going to pay most of the bill for NATO.
> 
> United States foreign aid - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is a list of countries we provide aid to.



Oh, YOU don't consider it as aid Europe needs.   I see, Mr. Churchill.   God, what a clown you are!!   You have NO FREAKING CLUE do you?
I'm calling you out on this gibberish.

WHY do we desire to have a bunch of our "shit" in Europe" as you stated?


----------



## Confounding

BasicHumanUnit said:


> WHY do we desire to have a bunch of our "shit" in Europe" as you stated?



We are an empire. We leave a military footprint everywhere we go because we want to feel like we are in control. They don't need us there, and in fact most of them would prefer it if we left.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

forkup said:


> It's no coincidence that you extremists can ignore the suffering and pain in Venezuela.  Probably because you approve.


Lol I so love these kinds of posts. So as a rebuke to me calling out the straw man argument of "Venezuela is going down the toilet, so that means Social Democracy is a failure" You give me the straw man argument, " So you defend Social Democracy, so therefor you don't care about what's happening in Venezuela." You guys are nothing if not consistent, dishonest political hacks but consistent nonetheless.[/QUOTE]

Go to Venezuela and tell the people there that their condition is a "straw man argument" why dontcha ?

While on you're touring the socialist/Communist world, do the same in Cuba, Turkey and China.

Your refusal to see REALITY is the real consistency.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Confounding said:


> We are an empire. We leave a military footprint everywhere we go because we want to feel like we are in control. They don't need us there, and in fact most of them would prefer it if we left.



What?

This is the stupidest BS I've read all day.
We do it because we WHO wants to "feel control" ?

Are you not the least bit aware what happened in the Ukraine?   (or fucking hell, China (south China Sea)?   knock knock?  Helloooo?

This is descending into Bernie Sanders stupidity now.


----------



## mudwhistle

Confounding said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe does not need our military bases. I'm sure nothing will change your mind, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an asinine comment.   You and Bernie.  I doubt your IQ's combined would reach two digits.
> 
> pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell you're an idiot just from the way you construct your thoughts in your posts.
Click to expand...

Liberals always think they're smarter than anyone else just because the way they think doesn't make any sense to anyone but them. 

Course in reality that usually means they're illogical, irrational, and extremely superficial in their thinking processes.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

This is true.   They do.   They carry a superiority complex on their shoulders all the time.   I've seen that with liberal know-it-alls I encounter.

Very emotional.  Very close-minded.

They talk big a game until you expose them.  Then they get angry.  Which I see as an opportunity  ;-)


----------



## forkup

BasicHumanUnit said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no coincidence that you extremists can ignore the suffering and pain in Venezuela.  Probably because you approve.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I so love these kinds of posts. So as a rebuke to me calling out the straw man argument of "Venezuela is going down the toilet, so that means Social Democracy is a failure" You give me the straw man argument, " So you defend Social Democracy, so therefor you don't care about what's happening in Venezuela." You guys are nothing if not consistent, dishonest political hacks but consistent nonetheless.
Click to expand...


Go to Venezuela and tell the people there that their condition is a "straw man argument" why dontcha ?

While on you're touring the socialist/Communist world, do the same in Cuba, Turkey and China.

Your refusal to see REALITY is the real consistency.[/QUOTE]
Their condition is by definition no argument, it is a condition. Your interpretation of that condition and your interpretation of my analysis of it sure as hell is. Can you show me how you make the leap of me saying that Venezuela's economic crisis is not primarily a result of their social policies to me in any way is not caring about what is happening? If you can't make that leap  it is a STRAW MAN .


----------



## mudwhistle

Confounding said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't be laughing at us if we pulled completely out and left them to deal with their own defense.
> 
> Yep....Europe thinks the premise is a joke.....but then reality will kick em in the nuts.
> 
> This is the problem with Socialist countries.
> They need other people's money to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europe does not need our military bases. I'm sure nothing will change your mind, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope....they don't need our bases......they just need our money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority of our aid goes to war town countries in the Middle East and Africa. Europe does not need us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you could convince me if you provided links to this.....otherwise....I don't believe you.
> 
> We did cut back during Desert Storm, but we still pay most of NATO's budget.
> 
> BTW, have you been on another planet somewhere, because this was discussed at length before the libbys started this scream-fest over Helsinki.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider the NATO budget as aid Europe needs. We want our military all over the planet. It's our desire to have a bunch of our shit in Europe, not theirs. Of course we're going to pay most of the bill for NATO.
> 
> United States foreign aid - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is a list of countries we provide aid to.
Click to expand...

Foreign aid is different from military aid.
You're trying to change the subject. 

But yes, we give foreign aid to our enemies as well as our friends.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

forkup said:


> Their condition is by definition no argument, it is a condition. Your interpretation of that condition and your interpretation of my analysis of it sure as hell is. Can you show me how you make the leap of me saying that Venezuela's economic crisis is not primarily a result of their social policies to me in any way is not caring about what is happening? If you can't make that leap  it is a STRAW MAN .



Show of hands......is this even worth pursuing?   I mean, I could....but I don't see the point.   Not copping out, I just truly don't see where this will lead anywhere constructive or worthwhile.   Sry.

You're free to consider it a straw man if you like.


----------



## depotoo

Heard the trees have been stripped bare...





boedicca said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donkey herds are dwindling as hungry Venezuelans slaughter them for food
> 
> Ironic they are eating the symbol for Democrats.
> 
> Socialism is a failure, whether you call it Democratic Socialism or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice analogy. Of course the chances you know what happened in Venezuela that created this situation rank somewhere from slim to none. You only know it's a country that had socialism and now it's doing bad.
> I will remind you, not that it matters, that the Great Depression started in a Capitalist country, THE biggest Capitalist country and created starvation GLOBALLY and was the catalyst for the Rise of the NAZI's (not it's creation). The 2008 depression was equally felt GLOBALLY made several countries go bankrupt and again was a direct result of Capitalism.* So if you think Capitalism is so much superior why is it that Venezuela going down the tube is a failure of Socialism but when the world goes down the tube Capitalism is not to blame?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did it happen?
> 
> UNSUSTAINABLE SOCIAL WELFARE PROGRAMS.
> 
> It’s not tough to determine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is actually. Plenty of other countries have more and better social programs. Norway was already touched on but there are plenty others. I live in one of those. Venezuela has plenty of natural riches. They are a bigger oil exporter then Norway. So what happened? Don't cheat and look it up, I bet you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you buy toilet paper in Venezuela now?  Or do you wipe your ass with donkey skin?
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Terrorism





Confounding said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norway seems to be doing fine. No debt, no homelessness and the happiest country on Earth. Damn socialism...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....thank God America still has money to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People from Europe would laugh in your face for suggesting they need us to defend them from...Putin? China? Get real.
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010

They went full retard socialist........ending in suppression of free speech..............a basic dictatorship...........and rigged elections.........

Kinda like how it always ends when people choose this path..............IT'S ALL FREE..........DADDY GOV'T.


----------



## forkup

BasicHumanUnit said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their condition is by definition no argument, it is a condition. Your interpretation of that condition and your interpretation of my analysis of it sure as hell is. Can you show me how you make the leap of me saying that Venezuela's economic crisis is not primarily a result of their social policies to me in any way is not caring about what is happening? If you can't make that leap  it is a STRAW MAN .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show of hands......is this even worth pursuing?   I mean, I could....but I don't see the point.   Not copping out, I just truly don't see where this will lead anywhere constructive or worthwhile.   Sry.
> 
> You're free to consider it a straw man if you like.
Click to expand...

So when I ask you very politely to give me a reasoning for an assertion you make, answering me is not "not constructive or worthwhile?" I see... I'm afraid you would have to come out with something better if you don't want me to conclude you aren't copping out. I'll ask again. How do you get from defense of Social Democracy, to, "you don't care about what's happening in Venezuela?" Honest question.


----------



## HenryBHough

Venezuela short on donkeys?

Quick, President Trump, ship 'em some Democrat jackasses!


----------



## mudwhistle

depotoo said:


> Heard the trees have been stripped bare...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donkey herds are dwindling as hungry Venezuelans slaughter them for food
> 
> Ironic they are eating the symbol for Democrats.
> 
> Socialism is a failure, whether you call it Democratic Socialism or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice analogy. Of course the chances you know what happened in Venezuela that created this situation rank somewhere from slim to none. You only know it's a country that had socialism and now it's doing bad.
> I will remind you, not that it matters, that the Great Depression started in a Capitalist country, THE biggest Capitalist country and created starvation GLOBALLY and was the catalyst for the Rise of the NAZI's (not it's creation). The 2008 depression was equally felt GLOBALLY made several countries go bankrupt and again was a direct result of Capitalism.* So if you think Capitalism is so much superior why is it that Venezuela going down the tube is a failure of Socialism but when the world goes down the tube Capitalism is not to blame?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did it happen?
> 
> UNSUSTAINABLE SOCIAL WELFARE PROGRAMS.
> 
> It’s not tough to determine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is actually. Plenty of other countries have more and better social programs. Norway was already touched on but there are plenty others. I live in one of those. Venezuela has plenty of natural riches. They are a bigger oil exporter then Norway. So what happened? Don't cheat and look it up, I bet you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you buy toilet paper in Venezuela now?  Or do you wipe your ass with donkey skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The quickest way to convert from Socialism to Communism is starve the population.

Then the commies come to save the day.....after a couple of million people have died.


----------



## forkup

forkup said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their condition is by definition no argument, it is a condition. Your interpretation of that condition and your interpretation of my analysis of it sure as hell is. Can you show me how you make the leap of me saying that Venezuela's economic crisis is not primarily a result of their social policies to me in any way is not caring about what is happening? If you can't make that leap  it is a STRAW MAN .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show of hands......is this even worth pursuing?   I mean, I could....but I don't see the point.   Not copping out, I just truly don't see where this will lead anywhere constructive or worthwhile.   Sry.
> 
> You're free to consider it a straw man if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when I ask you very politely to give me a reasoning for an assertion you make, answering me is not "not constructive or worthwhile?" I see... I'm afraid you would have to come out with something better if you don't want me to conclude you aren't copping out. I'll ask again. How do you get from defense of Social Democracy, to, "you don't care about what's happening in Venezuela?" Honest question.
Click to expand...

You know, you really are a basic human unit. You rather admit to being a coward then to being wrong.


----------

